# 100D + 24mmSTM + 40mmSTM



## adhocphotographer (Dec 11, 2014)

I shoot with a 5D MKIII, but my wife finds it far too big and heavy, so i bought her a 100D and a 40mm.. she loved it! It even fits in her handbag (which apparently is a very important factor).

Now that the 24mm is out her kit is now becoming very appealing... Although 24mm on crop isn't so wide, it is only a little longer than a 35mm prime on a FF, which is a focal length i can deal with. the 40mm on a crop is actually pretty nice as a portrait lens.

This is now becoming our travel kit for weekends (well unless there is something specific i want my 5D for).

Anyway, it is a cheap (ish) great small light kit. no big surprises here, just happy my wife is happy and happy 'we' have a small travel kit! 

I would recommend this set-up to most people.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks, adhocphotographer, for sharing your thoughts and impressions.

I recently bought the 100D/SL1 for the same reason (small travel kit) as I couldn't find a p&s fitting to my needs (G7X was close but not at that price). I already had the 40/2.8 STM and I'm planing to get the 24/2.8 STM as soon as I feel the urge to do so.

So your impressions are 100% telling me that I'm on the right way there.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Dec 11, 2014)

You're welcome... If they made a really wide pancake... say a 12-18mm (don't ask me about the optical physics of this), it would be a great, albeit weird FL, kit! 

Enjoy the kit... I'm enjoying it... erm, oh yeah... my wife is enjoying it too!


----------



## slclick (Dec 11, 2014)

I too have this kit, the SL1+ 24 and 40 Pancakes. I also have found that it makes a fantastic Lensbaby kit. Since I normally use the Sweet 35 on a FF body switching it over to a crop(with a better match in balance as well) really is a nicer format for framing and composition with the sweet spot. Plus when you're shooting alternative lenses, resolution isn't your top priority so it makes a nice 2nd body to compliment my 5D3 if I think the scene/subject is a LB style shot.


----------



## zim (Dec 11, 2014)

+ 1 for this excellent little combo! always thought it would make a great street package

Regards


----------



## studio1972 (Dec 11, 2014)

Maybe an x100s/t might be a better option for this?


----------



## slclick (Dec 11, 2014)

studio1972 said:


> Maybe an x100s/t might be a better option for this?



with an EF adapter? (Just sticking with it being a Canon thing )

It's a great combo for many circumstances, perhaps not your own but you have to be able to see the benefits others and I are enjoying here.


----------



## duppencf (Dec 11, 2014)

SL1 and 40 also go well with the 10-18mm for day hikes / skiing. Basically a super-light landscape and portrait kit.


----------



## studio1972 (Dec 11, 2014)

slclick said:


> studio1972 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe an x100s/t might be a better option for this?
> ...



The X100 series has a fixed 23mm f/2 lens, not sure how an adapter would work with that? A lot of people have mirrorless cameras in addition to DSLRs, but canon don't offer anything like that. The smallish DSLR and pancake lens seems like a poor substitute to a mirrorless camera to me, but I guess if using Canon is the most important factor it would do the job.


----------



## slclick (Dec 11, 2014)

studio1972 said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > studio1972 said:
> ...



Canon does have a mirrorless product, however I posted my positive statements about this combo because using Canon glass and having interchangeable lenses is a benefit, cost wise and simplicity. I did not in any way try to construe the idea that this is a professional setup, but more of a convenience setup with very good IQ.


----------



## studio1972 (Dec 11, 2014)

slclick said:


> studio1972 said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...



The Canon mirrorless camera requires its own special lenses, that can't be used on DSLRs, so that doesn't help much in this scenario. I was meaning that something like the x100s will give better quality results than the dslr + 24mm system in a considerably smaller package (much better for the handbag). It also looks nicer IMHO. You do miss out on the interchangeable lenses, although you can buy a tele-converter which is supposed to be very good.


----------



## slclick (Dec 11, 2014)

studio1972 said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > studio1972 said:
> ...



I see your point, thank you for sharing
Canon does make a nice adapter for EOS M to EF lenses that works like charm.http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1021045-REG/canon_6098b002wb_ef_m_lens_adapter_kit.html
Have a great day!


----------



## adhocphotographer (Dec 18, 2014)

I would love an X100(), it is a great camera, but for me the advantage of the 100D is i can use my already large collection of expensive lenses!  And my wife can too, if we go shooting wildlife, she slaps on the 70-200 2.8 (320mm f/2.8 IS equivalent FL) and it and she does fantastically!


----------

